
Why is the tallest skyscraper in western europe being built in rural denmark? - bryanrasmussen
https://www.designboom.com/architecture/bestseller-tower-brande-skyscraper-denmark-dorte-mandrup-04-04-2019/
======
seren
The lack of capitalization and the random bold words and links make the text
really hard to decipher.

Since this is a design blog, it is probably on purpose, but still, this looks
bad and probably limit user engagement (I did not even finish the extremely
short article).

------
bryanrasmussen
Can add this [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/tiny-danish-
town-p...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/tiny-danish-town-plans-
build-western-europes-tallest-skyscraper-180971874/) and
[https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/apr/01/like-the-
eye-...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/apr/01/like-the-eye-of-
sauron-western-europes-tallest-building-planned-for-tiny-danish-town-brande-
bestseller) which leads off with 'Like the Eye of Sauron'

